# Humminbird Ice 597ci HD combo



## Pfeiff (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been looking at the new Humminbird Ice 597ci HD combo, but haven't found many reviews on the product... It looks great to have gps lake map and sonar/flasher all in one package, but I wonder how it performs vs traditional flashers... Anybody on here have one or know somebody with one that has taken it out on the ice? Please weigh in if you know anything... Thanks


----------



## CamoHunter (Feb 20, 2006)

These should help you out:

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=94590.0
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=229531.0
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=193537.0
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=262530.0
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=230075.0


----------

